# Avocado, Shrimp & Lime Salsa TNT



## kadesma (Apr 11, 2011)

This salsa is delicious with shrimp, over avocados or even with eggsmix 1 small  finely chopped onion, with 1 cup fresh shopped cilantro1/2 cup each parsley and salad oiladd to this 6 Tabfresh lime juice, and 3 tab. of white vinegar3 cloves of crushed garlic 1 jalapeno rib and seeds removed and then minced put into a nonmetalic bowl and refrigerate  
If your not a hot pepper lover try using a chile that has flavor but no heat.
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 12, 2011)

This sounds great, Kades, I have everything but the lime so will put it on my list!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 12, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> This sounds great, Kades, I have everything but the lime so will put it on my list!


Glad you like sweetie Hope you enjoy
kades


----------

